

Save Homeworld (PC game) - mephi5t0
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/01/24/crowdfunding-homeworld-thq/
SEGA bought Relic Ent group but left Homeworld franchise. Now there is a campaign on Indiegogo to raise money for it. Why not Kickstarter???
======
mephi5t0
Why they chose Indiegogo instead of Kickstarter? And why SEAG decided to buy
Relic Entertainment but leave Homeworld franchise behind? Sadface

